# Water infection



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Can anybody tell me what these symptons are as cannot find it anywhere on net.

My bladder is constantly feelin full (although it's not)... ya know that uncomfortable feeling when ya really need to go?
It's like tha.. but my bladder is not full.... and whenever i wee its fine until the end of the wee, lol.... then it feels like my bladder is full again. with tha uncomfy feeling, It dosent sting like cystitus!!!

Anybody have any idea's as to what this could be...


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

go and see your gp is the best option, sounds like your not empty your bladder fully! being anixous can cause problems such as thinking your bladdered is full

get checked for a urine infection just incase


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

I would hun but my gp's is now closed over the weekend.... Dont wanna call the local hospital as it not serious but its really iritable....


----------



## jwb (Jan 4, 2009)

All GPs have out of hours services, number should be on your GPs answer phone. Doesn't take a minute to dip test your urine and urine infections have been linked to premature labour.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Jwb... I have just called out of hours n they are gonna get a gp to call me back, its been like it since last night but tonight seems to getting worse n more uncomfortable/painful....

Hope i can get to go up there as cant put up with this for another night. 
xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

just come bk frm local hospital... Have water infection..... It one thing after another with me. Lol


----------



## jwb (Jan 4, 2009)

Glad you got it sorted, antibiotics for urine infections usually work quickly so you might be improving by the morning.
Janet


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Janet... Yeh me too, still very uncomfortable but aas you said im sure it  will go quickly, he has given on tablet for tonight then a perscription ill have to get in the morning for 2 tab's over three days.

Im on viewings all day tomorrow from 9.15 til close @ 5pm so hoping the uncomfy feeling will go and not interfer withmy work.

xx Thanks for ya advice hun


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey Janet Im liking ya info.. BPF on 1st go and again on 2nd... thats fab which hospital do you go too?
Ive just been told ive reached top of list after waiting 14 months for my 1st go of IVF.... they told me sucess rate is 65% so praying i'l be the same as you soon. 
xxx


----------



## jwb (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Leighsa
I went to London Womens clinic Cardiff as I wasnt entitled to NHS treatment and it was quicker/fit in with work better but there is no difference between LWC and IVF Wales' success rates. Where are you going?
Hope you are feeling better soon
Janet


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

im going to ivf wales so excited with the succes rates.... Xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hope your feeling better today


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

yeh alot better today thk u... How long left now kar'?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

glad to hear that

not long left at all hun


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

I know I cannot believe it, it's been such a long wait, (but all worth it) Im actually more excited than I am nervous now....
. x


----------

